# Togs 4/2 -4/3



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I really wanted to get out the same weekend that Kevin n' crew tore up the togs about two weeks ago. The conditions were perfect, but family time was not to be postponed that weekend. Ever since, I just couldn't stop thinking about it. So I took Friday off and drove down pre dawn to get out to the first island. The paddle out wasn't too bad. But as soon as I got there, the wind picked up dramatically. It was one of those days where nothing seemed to go right. I had to pull anchor and reposition myself constantly, lost rig after rig, and to make things worse, the two guys I went out with were catching fish after fish. Utter frustration. 7-8 hrs later, the other two guys start their trek back and I just couldn't bring myself to leave yet. Ten minutes later, finally, WHAM! FISH ON! The fierce fight of the 19 incher had me smiling like a little kid on the last day of school. However, that faded over the next couple of hours while trying to catch another. 11+ hours on the water, one fish and a wicked sunglass burn. The wind was rough and the paddle back SUCKED! I thought about heading out to the HRBT lightline for the evening, but that paddle back kicked my ass. Beer, pizza, done.

I spent the night at my parents' place and woke up pre dawn again. Met up with another buddy of mine, picked up more bait to go with what I had left over from the night before. We launched and headed for the island at 7:15. Once again, the paddle out was alright. As soon as I got out there, I had fish on, but poor friend lost his anchor right off the bat. The current out there is frighteningly fast. I'm glad he didn't turtle trying to get it out. I ended up catching 15-20 fish ranging from 13"-20.5". I even caught one with a tag in it. I called it in and released it with the tag still in. It turns out it was Zach's fish from two weeks ago that Kevin tagged! 

I spent 8 hrs on the water, had to pull anchor and reposition 2 or 3 times, lost only two rigs, and had great time! The wind picked up again and the paddle back sucked almost as bad as the day before. Having a camera full of great fish pictures makes it not seem so bad.

Here's the one from Friday.


Here's the one that had a tag in it.


And here's one more for shits n giggles.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Rob , how long does it take to papple out to the first island and do you follow in or out of the pialings , I was fishing the inlet that day....shunked out not even bait was seen.
Also what type of anchor are you useing and wieght?


Thinking of putting out next sat . 

thanks jerry


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey Jerry,

Both days getting out to the island took about an hour. Getting back sucked. It was anywhere from an hour and a half to two hours. There have been times where it has taken longer than that depending on the wind/currents. 

Most people use a wreck anchor. I just haven't gotten around buying/making one. I use a 5lb grapple style anchor. The important part is to make sure you rig it right. 








The rope should be secured to the anchor at the bottom and zip-tied/fastened at the top, so if you need to, you can pull on it hard and the zip-tie will break so you can pull the anchor up from it's business end.

Hope this helps.

None the less, BE CAREFUL!

(and good luck)


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

I hate the Asian Mafia

Damn nice job Rob..:fishing:


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you Mr. Alderman. I'm sure we'll be going back and forth through out the year.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fish militia said:


> I hate the Asian Mafia
> 
> Damn nice job Rob..:fishing:




Damn rob, just cause he's asian don't mean he's been inducted. Nice fish rob.


----------



## DredRum (Oct 24, 2005)

*anchor*

just hit me or kevin up rob.
Lee W


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Catch and Eat Al,

Ya'll asains are sneaky bast---s..Ya'll have undercover peeps everywhere and you all look alike..

But damnit..if you don't catch the heck outta some fish and win alot of friggen door prizes..

I guess I won't be seeing much of Teo this year either..:fishing:


----------

